# Has anyone ever used sanitizing dog wipes?



## puppylove100123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Leslie here, I am making things official by posting up my very first thread!!

So my question to all of you is, have any of you ever heard of or used sanitizing paw wipes for dogs? I have been doing some research on this, and there have been a few products on the market that seemed interesting, but the one that stood out the most to me was this product I found called Pawtizer. Has anyone ever heard of it?

It hasn't been released in stores yet, but I went on their website for more info, and this is definitely something that I want to try out on my dog! Their product comes in wipes and sprays which uses a gentle ingredient without alcohol so it's completely safe for dogs. I also read that they use this other ingredient called bitrex which is a harmless bittering agent so that the dog doesn't lick it off its paws. I also read on the site that dogs can actually carry and harbor human borne germs and transfer them back to us. Scary thought!

Being that I consider myself to be a bit of a germophobe, this is something that I'm really excited to try out! Let me know what you guys think!

:flypig::flypig:

-Leslie


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

We use unscented baby wipes to wipe Oliver's paws on a daily basis.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Unscented allergen free baby wipes here too ... for feet and rear ends.


----------



## puppylove100123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Baby wipes are a good choice. 

But I love the anti bacterial aspect of Pawtizer. It kills 99.9% of germs safely and effectively. They use a formulation of benzalkonium chloride diluted to 0.13% which doesn't contain any alcohol and won't dry out the sweat glands in your dog's paws. I just saw they're being carried on Amazon!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm personally not a fan of antibacterial anything when it can be avoided. We don't need to be creating resistant bacteria, plus some bacteria are beneficial. We use unscented babywipes on Biscuit on a daily basis, though, for feet and for the occasional waterless "bath." Does the trick! I don't feel the need to pay for overpriced special dog products in this department.


----------



## puppylove100123 (Apr 11, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> I'm personally not a fan of antibacterial anything when it can be avoided. We don't need to be creating resistant bacteria, plus some bacteria are beneficial. We use unscented babywipes on Biscuit on a daily basis, though, for feet and for the occasional waterless "bath." Does the trick! I don't feel the need to pay for overpriced special dog products in this department.


I can understand where you're coming from. I think it's important though if you have like a service dog, newborns, or elderly with weak immune systems, or if you're like me and just a plain ol germaphobe! 

Oh and btw, these wipes only cost $5-4.99!


----------

